# Polarion - "Altar of Light"



## Ken J. Good (Nov 18, 2007)

I am in the Pacific Northwest trying to get some good images of what the Polarion HID Searchlights are capable of.

Took this tonight:

http://polarion-usa.com/images/Altar-of-Light-2.jpg

A cool story behind the picture is that when I was trying to set it up, I was approach by a curious Federal Park Ranger that was essentially the head honcho of the Park itself, Multnomah Falls.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r6/columbia/millennium2/photo_gallery.htm

He stated, and I quote: "I thought 1 of 2 things were going on. Either somebody had brought a massive light and car battery up here or that one of the old lights that used to light up the water fall somehow got re-energized".

They had turned the lights off years ago because the rising number of accidents caused by people gazing at the lit falls and not the highway....

The Ranger then gave me his card and wanted to know if he could test and evaluate the light with his crew as well as introduce the light to the local Law Enforcement in the area....I told him, when I depart in a few days, I will leave him a system....

Back the to image itself. It was actually pretty hard to get as it was windy, raining the heavy mist from the falls played havoc on the lens and camera. I could not keep the camera exposed to long or I would no longer have a functional camera!

Anyway, I have a few more cool shots in other areas that I will share later.
I have scheduled a couple of more nights here. Hopefully I can get a few more "money" shots.

Best to everyone.


----------



## Duff72 (Nov 18, 2007)

awesome pic keep em coming


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 18, 2007)

That's just freaken awesome! shots like that make me want to pull the trigger and just buy one. I just wish they were a little smaller...grrr

Will the X1 be available without the handle anytime? That really aggrivates me that it isn't offered without one. Is there anyway of removing the handle without ruining the light? 

If so, I might seriously think about buying one this week from you. Those pics I realize are from the Helios but the X1 can't be that far behind it in throw.


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 18, 2007)

How awesome is that?* And you can include the story about how you convinced the entire Multnomah Park Ranger staff to buy the light. 










*very, very awesome.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Thanx all....I have a few really nice other ones. I will put them together in a Gallery as this trip is completed.

As far as the X1 handle. It's a composite plastic and you could simply cut it off as it meets the body/attachment point. Or you could use some type of heat iron and probably melt it through it cleanly.

I don't think the throw is really any different on the X1 & the Helios. Where the extra lumens shows up is in the mid-range lateral coverage.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 18, 2007)

Ken how does the X1 and or Helios compare to the Microfire 3500. I keep leaning towards the Mircofire due to its size and 3500 lumens. 

Is that 3500 lumens misleading? It just seems like the X1 is way brighter but the lumen rate is lower? does the Polarian lens or technology make it brighter with less lumens? Can you explain? Thanx....


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 18, 2007)

HIDSGT brings up a good question. Is it well known which manufacturers use an integrating sphere to rate output and which don't?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice picture, I end up stopping by there every couple years while traveling to or from home. Are you enjoying our wonderful weather here in the Pacific Northwest? :nana: Only 3-5 months of grey drizzle, rain, fog, mist, cloud juice, condensation, liquid sunshine and sprinkles to go!

The ranger referring to a guy with a car battery and large light must be the result of an encounter with Electromage. 
Myself, knowing the scale of that waterfall and bridge in real life gives a good impression of real world performance for that light. Impressive. But alas...


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is a High-Res Version of the image:

http://polarion-usa.com/images/Altar-of-Light-Highres.jpg

As far as direct comparison between the Mircofire 3500 and the X1, I could not tell you as I don't have one in my possession.

However, I will order one and do a direct head-to-head photo shoot.

What I do know as that Polarion-USA just started a dealer relationship with well-know supplier who sells the Microfire. The reason he is going to bring the Polarion product on line was in part to the fact that he had been evaluating a Polarion searchlight he purchased for personal testing. So I am assuming at this point there is a clear differentiation at least in his mind.

From 40,000 feet.

There is more to a light than one attribute like lumens, or candlepower, or how far it "throws" and making a judgment on that basis only. It's taking the color temp, the beam quality, the volume, the focus, the durability, the ergonomics, the style, the size, the switching, the price, your budget, the customer service, the warrantee, waterproofness, etc., etc.

As many of you know, many manufacturer's of lower level products wildly inflate the lumen/candlepower ratings of their products.

Polarion's lumen output is determined by the math. It is lamp lumens from what I understand. I just shot an email over to my Liaison with Polarion of Korea to verify what I just said.

In every photographic shoot-out with a Polarion product involved that I have seen on the internet, the Polarion's did not prove disappointing.


----------



## 65535 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ken it's people like you that make our law enforcement more efficient. congrats on the pending sale, and this really makes me want a Helios they are a very nice light.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 18, 2007)

Every Polarian light that I have seen in a shootout was light-years above the competition so I guess "Lumens" output is only an ingredient in the recipe for light superiority. 

Like Ken said, I guess there are many other factors that contribute to the effictiveness of an HID light. 

I would love to see a direct comparison to the Polarian X1 and the Microfire 3500.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 18, 2007)

Ken, Does the handle on the X1 swival around or is it stationary? If I was to remove the plastic part of the handle would it come right off or is the handle itself intregrated into the light?


----------



## DM51 (Nov 18, 2007)

That is an absolutely stunning pic - looking forward to more!


----------



## Patriot (Nov 18, 2007)

That's fantastic! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanx again guys.

It's raining pretty hard right now, still my venture out and see what I can find. Tomorrow nite's weather forecast is better. I should have gotten here 2 weeks earlier.

Visiting my brother and his son with my son, so all is well anyway.

On the X1 question with respect to the handle. I don't have an X1 in front of me, but I am guessing it is expoxied to the body somehow (it does not rotate or swivel). You can see the broad collar that wraps the body and the handle protrudes from there.

If you are serious about an X1 without a handle, how about I just order you one without one?


----------



## LED61 (Nov 18, 2007)

That's a very nice picture and light ken, congratulations. Looking at the K3500's color temperature I don't think it will be a match to the X1.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 18, 2007)

Ken, Can you order one without the handle? I was not aware that was an option. Let me know. Im not tire kicken here.... 

I have (3) other HID's and would seriously think of making the X1 my primary light at work. I work at night so I get a lot of usage out of my light and see it as a tool I cannot do without.

Can it be turned on with one hand? That is the only thing about my Wolf-eyes (Shark II) that I dont really care for. I know it is supposed to be a tactical advantage so it dosent go off by accident but in day to day usage I find it to be a pain in the *** having to use both hands to turn it on/off. Not to mention my gun hand is not ready when I turn the light on when getting out of my car cause I need it to turn the light on.


----------



## LED61 (Nov 18, 2007)

A great advantage of the Polarion vs. others is the extremely quick startup.


----------



## pete7226 (Nov 18, 2007)

Polarion vs. k3500 comparo is a must, I'm also on the fence about which to get.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 19, 2007)

LED61 said:


> A great advantage of the Polarion vs. others is the extremely quick startup.


 
Good point. I sometimes forget about that. In my line of work that is actually very critical. My Shark II takes a good 8 seconds before it is a better light then a good LED might be instantly. That kinda irritates me! I think surefire has a new LED that has like 600 or so lumens. Dont know much about it tho. Maybe its not surefire, not sure.

I have seen that video of the MF 3500 on "You Tube" and would have to say that when that guy turned the focus all the way out or in.... whatever, it was freaken bright. The glare off the wooden fence was blinding. There is no doubt that light it a torch! But the X1 is like getting the Zo6 vs. the C6. Both are awesome but when you can get a world class HID flashlight for a few extra bucks then its hard to turn down. Its like crack....

My concern is are they about to release something smaller or similiar that is even brighter....grrrrr:sigh:

Im leaning towards the X1 but I really need to see a shootout between the two.


----------



## Rob187 (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool photo. Great work.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 19, 2007)

Went out into the rain anyway....

http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-Rainy-Night.jpg

From the previous night:

http://polarion-usa.com/images/Sandy-River-OR-Night.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/Sandy-River-OR-HID.jpg

http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-Bridge-SandyRiver1.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-Bridge-SandyRiver2.jpg


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 19, 2007)

HIDSGT

No-handle is really not an option but an exception. I would have to specifically get a hold of Polarion to make it that way.

The light with the handle can be operated with 1-handed but it's really not optimal or extremely fast light a small tac-light.

a. With the light held by the handle, you can use your thumb
b. With or without the handle, you could press the light to your body and then grip the activation ring with multiple fingers.

Please give me a call next week from Weds on and I will try and address all your questions personally.

866-901-HIDS (4437)


----------



## KevinL (Nov 19, 2007)

Ken, amazing photo!! I'm a photographer as well, and you've given me inspiration to stay out at night with a bright light.. unfortunately it might not be yours since it's a little out of my price range at the moment, but who knows, maybe some day.... 

I've always loved the HID beams and how well they show up on camera, but the way you put together the falls and the bridge lends a whole new dimension to it. 

As for the weather: time for one of the new Nikons with weather sealing? 

I shoot with a partially-sealed rig from the other camp (the C one..) but my trick is to plastic bag the camera (non-sealed) and leave the lens out, since the lens is sealed. Of course don't try that with a lens that isn't weather hardened.

As for Polarion vs Microfire? Uhh? Wait? A $1.5-2K light compared with a $400 light? No comparison.. yes they're all '35W HIDs' but not all were created equal. I was considering a Microfire to play with, but if I was a serious heavy duty user depending on the light I probably would want to scale up and get something in the Polarion's class. (yeah.. I am just a simple recreational flashaholic)


----------



## pete7226 (Nov 19, 2007)

While I agree that the Polarion is a better light, The 1.5k light vs. .4k light argument doesn't hold much water with me. Take the x990 for example, its performance is relatively close to its much more expensive competition. Its just bigger. Simply disregarding a light base on price difference is not enough. I have a k3500 coming in for review in a week or two, and the deciding factor will be color temperature. The output is more than enough, is the Polarion built better? I'm sure it is, is the k3500 inferior or poorly built, I don't expect it to be. Of course funds permitting I would get the Polarion, but as a inner city Policeman who would rarely use this light (maybe 2-3 times a month), my other overdriven surefires fill most search duties, the price is an issue. If the k3500 is 90% of what the Polarion is, I'm happy.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 19, 2007)

pete7226 said:


> While I agree that the Polarion is a better light, The 1.5k light vs. .4k light argument doesn't hold much water with me. Take the x990 for example, its performance is relatively close to its much more expensive competition. Its just bigger. Simply disregarding a light base on price difference is not enough. I have a k3500 coming in for review in a week or two, and the deciding factor will be color temperature. The output is more than enough, is the Polarion built better? I'm sure it is, is the k3500 inferior or poorly built, I don't expect it to be. Of course funds permitting I would get the Polarion, but as a inner city Policeman who would rarely use this light (maybe 2-3 times a month), my other overdriven surefires fill most search duties, the price is an issue. If the k3500 is 90% of what the Polarion is, I'm happy.


 
I too work in the city. Can you keep me posted on what you think of the K3500. The K3500 does not seem to be pooly built, actually its looks pretty solid.

I still have have my Wolf Eyes Dragon II that I keep as a spare at work and it has never given me an issue and ive had it for 2 years so im sure the K3500 will be just as if not more reliable.


----------



## pete7226 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll post a small review when I'm done with it, hope it "has what it takes."


----------



## greenLED (Nov 19, 2007)

:kewlpics:

Ken, too bad I didn't see this sooner. Oregon Firearms Academy (oregonfirearmsacademy.com) had their Low Light/Night Fire class last Saturday and it would've been a blast (pun intended) to have you around.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 19, 2007)

greenLED: That would have been great!

pete7226: It's all a balancing act and the operator chooses based on mission requirements and budget. As stated in many other emails, I enjoy the fact that there are many products for the customer to choose from. I for one do not choose to participate in product bashing, but rather showcasing what we have to offer. I also really enjoy making a difference for those that go in harms way.

Man Oh man, I really wish Polarion would make a lower cost, smaller HID is the 30-watt range about the size of a SF M6.

Oh...I almost forgot we are introducing one at SHOT Show the 1st week in Feb '08 

Oh yes, a dive specific light as well.


----------



## pete7226 (Nov 19, 2007)

The 30 watt "new" model is great news!, I guess I'll have to wait a few more months before I pull the trigger on an Hid


----------



## Lightraven (Nov 19, 2007)

"What's this? What's this?!"--Merlin, Excalibur.

A Polarion that I can carry on my belt? If it had quick strike ignition, that would be great. That's where my Boxer is weakest for my purposes.

I carry a SF M6 to start the festivities, and the Boxer to do the actual work.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 20, 2007)

Ken can you ellaborate a little more on the smaller 30 watt version? What will the lumens be? How much will it cost (approx.)? How will it turn on and when will it be available? Any Pics....? Thanx...

BTW, what is the SHOT show and is there a link for it?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 20, 2007)

As usual, I jumped the gun a bit on the 30-watt so you will have to excuse me.

Goal: To have something in proto by SHOT. Production is further down the pike. I apologize for giving you the forum post run around on that front.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Nov 20, 2007)

HIDSGT

In that I own the X1, I would say that unless you have X-Large hands, the body of the X1 is too fat to confortably hold for any extended period of time. The HELIOS is a different story


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol..... Well, actually I do have quite large hands. I was able to palm a basketball in 7th grade and dunk in 9th lol. Yea, I keep looking for additional pics of the X1 in someones hand to get a better idea of How big it actually is. There are few shots of the X1. Are you saying that the Helios is easier to hold? Its 2 inches longer and weighs the same. Can you elaborate?

If you have any you would like to share that would be great. You can post them here or send to [email protected]

Thanx.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 21, 2007)

I have normal-sized hands.

My natural tendency with this light is to tuck my thumb on the handle side of the light. When the hand is inserted between the body of the light and the handle, the light just "sits" there and can be swung around easily. In this position you cannot access the rotating ON/OFF switch with the carrying hand.

What I have been doing in a "Force-on-Force" scenario training with a handgun in my other hand, is simply place the light over my chest if I want to immediately extinguish it so I can move to another position. From there, with the slight pressure on the light to my chest, I can then use the carrying hand fingers to rotate the dial to an ON or OFF position while maintaining good control of the light.


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 21, 2007)

Those are great Ken! Those were exactly what I was looking to see. That sucker is quite thick. I'm thinking I might want the handle version now. I just dont know how practical it would be at work. Those are great tho, now I have something to look at for the next couple of days.....


----------

